# common_haugh borders



## mjvw (Jul 26, 2020)

Anyone over nighted here recently https://www.scotborders.gov.uk/directory_record/12881/common_haugh, just trying to plan a trip away without causing to much aggravation? Really don't want to upset the locals but its looks like an ideal one for one night


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 26, 2020)

This is an aire-type facility that as far as I'm aware remains in use.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 27, 2020)

Beware market days.
We did not stay as we were alerted to "night activity" (youths)....BUT maybe fine .
PS this was 2014 !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 27, 2020)

We`ve stayed there a few times and was one of the first to stay there whilst they still had the " Meet & Greet Ambassadors "  from the Hawick Welcome Initiative.









						Hawick Welcome Initiative - Hawick Online
					





					www.hawickonline.com
				









						Motorhome parking | Scottish Borders Council
					

Dedicated spaces at The Haugh car park in Hawick for overnight motorhome parking, restrictions may apply




					www.scotborders.gov.uk
				




The last time ( 3 years back ) we had a terrible time with the boy racers seeing how close they could drive past us at breakneck speeds.

They were passing that close the motorhome rocked with the bow wave from their cars.

I even went outside to see if that would make them back off a bit but it just seemed to amuse them even more.

I phoned the police but no one turned up, the guy that comes to clean the toilets each morning knew about them and admitted the authorities were not interested.

I also emailed the council but similarly got no response    .........................................................    hawickcc@gmail.com


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 27, 2020)

Double post again


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 27, 2020)

Despite the website saying it only started 2 years back the pilot started back in 2012.









						Hawick Welcome Initiative - Hawick Online
					





					www.hawickonline.com
				




These were the " Welcome Hosts " as they used to be when we went.









						hawick-welcome-hosts - Hawick Online
					





					www.hawickonline.com


----------



## mjvw (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## brucews (Jul 27, 2020)

We have stayed there several times and been impressed.  There can be boy racers, but they didn't cause us a problem.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 27, 2020)

I agree with Wooie

we have stayed here in the last year and had the hassle with the boy racers.They mess around until 3am in the morning, racing past close to the Campers/Motorhomes The local Police do nothing.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

Funny how you can park up quietly in your camper, offending no one, not behaving in any way anti-social and you will get investigated and asked to move on - depends very much on what part of the country, of course!

I would suggest that this is more a police resourcing issue?
My bet is that the Borders is a large, rural area to cover and they just don't have the manpower to respond quickly enough?


----------



## wildebus (Jul 27, 2020)

I have to say Hawick is not a place I would choose to stop over pre or post Coronavirus.
There will also be nice "wild camping" type places locally nicer than that carpark.
In terms of free "council" Stopovers in the Borders, there is a carpark in Jedburgh which there is almost always one or two campervans whenever I park there (in the car) and there is also Free Wifi available which could be handy for some?
There is also a Carpark in Kelso ('The Knowes') which always seems to have a camper in there and if there are restrictions there they don't seem to be enforced.

Ref Maries comment on the police, there seems to be more much police presence up here than "down south".
Every town in the Scottish Borders (population around 120,000) seems to have a Police Station in it which is still open.  Where I come from down Berkshire way, the local police station (in a town of around 160,000) has been closed for at least a decade and has a phone outside which connects you to the main station in Reading 10 miles away.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stayed in Kelso last year, nice and peaceful, friendly locals, no problems.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Ref Maries comment on the police, there seems to be more much police presence up here than "down south".
> Every town in the Scottish Borders (population around 120,000) seems to have a Police Station in it which is still open.  Where I come from down Berkshire way, the local police station (in a town of around 160,000) has been closed for at least a decade and has a phone outside which connects you to the main station in Reading 10 miles away.



But it will still be down to the number of boots on the ground, or bums in police cars if you like.
Depending on man power and what the crime rate is like, that must have an influence too?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks like there is a high crime rate (if you can believe the local rag, that is):-

Border Telegraph - Concerns raised over rising crime in the Borders

According to this link below it also looks like a few of the residents are into growing cannabis 
You don't happen to have a greenhouse do you, @wildebus?    

Police Scotland - News - The Lothians and Scottish Borders


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 28, 2020)

There were two businesses in Hawick that we needed to visit / have meetings with whilst the wife was still running her business from home.

One of them she spent nearly £2,000 in and it looked like it might be quite a regular order which we would happily go up and collect instead of trusting carriers.

The Common Haugh car park on Victoria Road was a perfect position to park the motorhome and we`d spend the night there then come home.

Using the motorhome garage meant we could lay the fabric flat and not have to fold it up and risk creasing it or have a roll of it dragged along the floor.

The first few times it was great with just a few boy racers who dirtiest deed was to throw their Maccy D`s rubbish out of the window instead of using the bin.

In fact a couple of them came over asking what product i used to get such a good shine on the wheels and tyres and were really chatty.

Then it went downhill and got really dangerous so we stopped going and sourced the fabric elsewhere.


----------

